#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  To φαινόμενο της ρευστοποίησης

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Γεωτεχνικές μελέτες συντάσσονται από γεωλόγους.
Εδαφοτεχνικές μελέτες συντάσσονται από Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς εδαφοτεχνικούς.
Κάνω διάκριση των όρων βάσει της έκτασης του εξεταζόμενου πεδίου.
Πχ. το να κάνεις μια σειρά γεωτρήσεων σ' ένα οικόπεδο θεωρώ ότι είναι εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη και μπορεί να την εκτελέσει τόσο ένας Πολιτικός Μηχανικός εδαφοτεχνικός όσο και ένας γεωλόγος.
Αντιθέτως, μια γεωλογική (η γεωτεχνική αν προτιμάτε) μελέτη που θα αφορά μια μεγάλη εδαφική έκταση θα την κάνει μόνο ο Γεωλόγος.
Δυσδιάκριτες οι διαφορές, προσωπικές οι τοποθετήσεις, αλλά υπάρχουν όπως και αλλού αλληλοεπικαλύψεις στο αντικείμενο των εργασιών αυτών.

Οι εδαφοτεχνικές μελέτες στα κτηριακά έργα είναι υποχρεωτικές από τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2003. Παραθυράκια υπάρχουν για να περιοριστεί η μελέτη σε μια τεχνική έκθεση. Όμως και η απαίτηση εδαφοτεχνικής μελέτης για κάθε κτήριο, ακόμα και για ένα ισόγειο κοτέτσι 2 επί 2, είναι πρακτικά ανεφάρμοστη.

Ναι, να είναι υποχρεωτικές οι εδαφοτεχνικές μελέτες αλλά να γίνεται διάκριση αναλόγως σπουδαιότητας, ορόφων, σεισμικής ζώνης, μεγέθους κτηρίων και κάποιων άλλων ίσως παραμέτρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Αποτελέσματα ρευστοποίησης εδαφών μπορείτε να δείτε στη σελίδα 7 *ΑΥΤΟΥ*. 

Επίσης, σ' *ΑΥΤΟ* παρατίθενται ερωτήματα που έχουν τεθεί στον ΟΑΣΠ και αφορούν θεμελιώσεις, κατηγορίες εδαφών, απαιτήσεις εδαφολογικών μελετών κ.ά. σχετικά.

Τέλος, για την *περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης* αναμένονται "...*καθιζήσεις εδάφους, λόγω της ρευστοποίησης* (μόνιμες εδαφικές παραμορφώσεις), θα σημειωθούν στις περιοχές *Χαλάστρας*, *Καλοχωρίου* και *Σίνδου* και γενικότερα σε *περιοχές της δυτικής παράκτιας ζώνης του κόλπου της Θεσσαλονίκης*. Καθιζήσεις θα σημειωθούν και στις *παράκτιες περιοχές των δήμων Μίκρας και Θερμαϊκού*. Τα παραπάνω συμπεράσματα για τις τραγικές επιπτώσεις ενός ενδεχόμενου σεισμού προέκυψαν από το ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα *SRM-LIVE* που χρηματοδοτήθηκε από τη Γενική Γραμματεία Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας και εκπονήθηκε από 35 φορείς, υπό το συντονισμό του Εργαστηρίου Εδαφομηχανικής, Θεμελιώσεων και Γεωτεχνικής Σεισμικής Μηχανικής του ΑΠΘ, με επιστημονικό υπεύθυνο τον καθηγητή Κυριαζή Πιτιλάκη..." όπως αναφέρεται σχετικά *ΕΔΩ*.
Δείτε ακόμα (σχετικά με τις περιοχές στη Θεσσαλονίκη που διατρέχουν τον μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο) *ΑΥΤΟ* και *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------


## sundance

*Ρευστοποίηση εδάφους - Soil liquefaction*

----------


## Xάρης

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Evan

Όπως έλεγε και ο Γκαζέτας η ρευστοποίηση είναι το αποτέλεσμα της διατμητικής συνίζησης κορεσμένου εδάφους και για παράδειγμα για το δεύτερο μας έφερνε ένα βάζο με φακές που το κουνάς και κάθεται μειώνοντας τα κενά του.

Όταν οι φακές έχουν νερό και είναι κορεσμένες και φυσικά δεν επιτρέπεται η διαφυγή του από τα πλάγια (αυτό στο σεισμό συμβαίνει πάντα λόγω του μικρού χρονικού διαστήματος της δόνησης δεν προλαβαίνει να φύγει από τα διαπερατά εδάφη) λόγω της τάσεις των κόκκων της να μειώσουν τα κενά όταν υπόκεινται σε ανακυκλιζόμενες φορτίσεις, συμπιέζουν το νερό των πόρων, δημιουργείται υπερπίεση των πόρων με αποτέλεσμα να μηδενίζεται η διατμητική αντοχή του υλικού και να συμπεριφέρεται σαν ρευστό.

----------


## seismic

Μερικά ακόμα χρήσιμα link
http://www.geodomisi.com/en/files/Pu...esentation.pdf

http://e-archimedes.gr/component/k2/item/4981-

http://e-archimedes.gr/links/item/5739-

----------

